# My latest project



## Mike Lafond (Apr 28, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of latest project. It took about a year. The trucks are the same as the ones on the baggage car from last year except that the rear trucks have the batteries for the LED oil lamps mounted in them. The people are all hand made from Sculpty Clay. All the windows and doors open. 

Kevin, the 3d printed sprung trucks are close to being done. I am working out the brake hangers right now and then it will be ready to go. I built the car without waiting for the sprung trucks because I was trying to make it to a show with the car. ( didn't get it done on time). I hope to have the trucks to Shapeways by the end of July. I will let you know how they turned out.

Again, thanks to David Fletcher for the CAD data and Stan Cedarleaf for the great decals.

Mike


----------



## Mike Lafond (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry folks, yet again I have had trouble with this website. No photos yet, hopefully this will be sorted out soon.

Mike


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mike ,
Here's an end around... Reply to one of your posts and then change it to advanced that option is shown at the bottom of the form 'Go Advanced'
Scroll down and open Manage attachments (you can load these straight from your hard drive) Follow the instructions in the box, it's 8 or so possible pics tall and there are instruction/clicks in the bottom of the box. Enter and upload 'em and then close the box. For me they become clickable thumbnails, that open. Suggested pic width is 800 pixels.
Hope this helps you.
John


----------



## Mike Lafond (Apr 28, 2010)

*try again*

i think this is going to work.

Mike


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice work and what a wonderful train!
John


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice work Mike, I really like the coaches, I guess that's how they used to be.
Sorry to hear you had so much difficulty posting your pictures, I know of quite a few people who have simply given up on trying to post pictures to this site under the new management. Hopefully things improve before it's too late!
Thanks again,
Cheers.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that is downright great!


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful. I am inspired.


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice coaches!!


----------



## line_engine (Jul 11, 2012)

Sweet cars. Can't even approach that quality.
In my shop.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks great! Looking forward to seeing what you do with the trucks as well.

Later,

K


----------

